# Tattoo, bad or simply just an art?



## tatooist77 (Jun 19, 2013)

Living in a country which is surrounded by some strict social norms seems to have my life chained.... Having a tattoo and exposing it on public is usually seen as a bad person. However, I don't really care of what those people said, to me, it is an art...and I never do any crimes in the sake of tattoo..... So, what is your opinion toward this tiny phenomenon, watch people? Will you give bad point of view?and judge the book by its 'tattoo'? Sometimes, I've thought to erase it out of my skin in the sake of neighborhood opinion, but I knew it would remain bad look on my skin, and I still keep my principle for not doing any crimes as long as I live. How could you say? :roll:


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

tatooist77 said:


> Living in a country which is surrounded by some strict social norms seems to have my life chained.... Having a tattoo and exposing it on public is usually seen as a bad person. However, I don't really care of what those people said, to me, it is an art...and I never do any crimes in the sake of tattoo..... So, what is your opinion toward this tiny phenomenon, watch people? Will you give bad point of view?and judge the book by its 'tattoo'? Sometimes, I've thought to erase it out of my skin in the sake of neighborhood opinion, but I knew it would remain bad look on my skin, and I still keep my principle for not doing any crimes as long as I live. How could you say? :roll:


This is not really an issue here in the UK. Every other young person has a tattoo. I think there is still a reaction if people have their faces tattooed, but most people do not say anything.

Extreme prejudice against small discreet tattoos in places where they can be covered up if required is something that is largely confined to the older generation now, in my experience.

CWC - Junghans Max Bill - Seiko - Longines - Cartier


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

So, you are not a criminal ? 
The Yakuza wear tattoos to identify them as members of criminal culture.
I think most Hell's Angels wear tattoos for the same reason.
We have the Tramp Stamp, which I think says it all.
I think that most hard core criminals in America have tattoos, they have different
tattoo patterns that other criminals can even tell which prisons you have been in.
When I see tattoos on people I don't know...I must judge the book by it's cover.


----------



## natesen (Mar 6, 2012)

Tattoos take nothing away from the person to me. I personally don't have any, but a significant % of my close friends and family do and I don't see any problems with them. I don't associate tattoos with criminal activity at all. 

Some people choose ridiculous looking or placed ones and then I might think they like stupid, but who am I to judge them? Its their skin, they can do whatever they want to it. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shikyo (Sep 10, 2013)

A good looking tattoo is absolutely great. However, I do judge people who have badly made tattoos. This includes misspells(no discrimination of the language), screwed up lines etc. A tattoo rarely tells all too much about the person wearing them anymore(depending of the place). In Finland, where I live, it's not a problem at all. 

Getting rid of a tattoo is a mistake unless you yourself want it(or having a tattoo might actually endanger your life). Let your neighbors think whatever they want. Skin is yours and I doubt they'll going to change their opinion even if you remove the tattoo. They will still know you've had it and might become even more suspicious as you're trying to "hide" it.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I was in the Marines for years, traveled the world and rode with an MC when I was young and dumb and got out of the Marines and missed the camaraderie, I have tons of tattoos and now I'm a Senior IT Director working on his Masters in Computer Science, go figure lol, life is interesting, not everyone fits into one mold. IT workers are expected to be a little zany, I have long hair and a beard too so it's a little different than your typical job, creative people are expressive. I do wear long sleeve shirts though.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tattoos aren't for me, but I won't stand in the way of anyone else.


----------



## tatooist77 (Jun 19, 2013)

All info and opinions above (including the next opinions) are truly encouraging..... you, people, are cool


----------



## Shikyo (Sep 10, 2013)

tatooist77 said:


> All info and opinions above (including the next opinions) are truly encouraging..... you, people, are cool


Now after the "issue" has been cleared. Can we finally see the tattoo? It's mental torture trying to imagine what kind of tattoo you have with no clues at all.


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Couldn't think of anything worse than paying money to have someone come at me with a needle full of ink. 

But I won't hold it against you if that's what you like. I can appreciate the artwork, but only on other people!! Also I realize you get what you pay for, so I'd suggest people spend the money to get something of a high standard, rather than something crap that you're stuck with for life!


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

kayjf said:


> Couldn't think of anything worse than paying money to have someone come at me with a needle full of ink.
> 
> But I won't hold it against you if that's what you like. I can appreciate the artwork, but only on other people!! Also I realize you get what you pay for, so I'd suggest people spend the money to get something of a high standard, rather than something crap that you're stuck with for life!


Some of my favorite tattoos are the ones that are just awful, I have one on my chest that was a dragon when I was 19 in the Marines. I literally woke up for PT incredibly hung over at 4:30 AM, walked to the head and saw it, I had no recollection of the night before, little by little it came back to me from my friend getting up form the chair with his tattoo half done to my other friend who got a grim reaper in basically the same color as his skin, couldn't make out what it was at all. Today it looks like a black blotch on my chest but it makes me laugh.

I also have some really good work from renowned tattoo artists, but once you have a bunch of work done it's kinda expected to have some real garbage work somewhere on your body, you can laugh about it, it all tells my story I guess.


----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

Seems like everyone has the stigma when you see heavily tattooed people. I'm 6'5", 300 pounds and have a lot of exposed tattoos and big 1 1/2" stretched ears, bald, beard. I get people who stare and I get little old ladies who will come right up and ask me about things just for curiosity's sake and they're completely understanding.

I am NOT a criminal and I've never been in trouble with the law nor do I break laws (frequently. You know a bit over the speed limit...). People will stereotype people like us for a long time but it is becoming more acceptable as I've had a few jobs now where I directly deal with the public doing cable installs, satellite installs and now a Lab job. People will as about my ears and I politely fill them in. I may be big and "badass" looking but I am totally approachable as most of us are.

Don't stare at us, we're no different from you. We enjoy the art of tattoos and body modification.

We accept difference.


----------



## Fi33pop (Aug 5, 2013)

Where I am now, people can get fired from their jobs and be deported for having tattoos. Where I am from, in the old days tattoos were associated with street or prison gangs. These days of course people just wear them as fashion or personal statements. Personally, I think they are tacky.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

There are a number of considerations when getting a tattoo. The first and foremost is, how much you depend upon the approval of others. If you could care less, then you'll do as you please and then deal with whatever "bumps" come your way. The second is... how it will wear on you psychologically over time. Do you get it done on a whim and then later regret it? Or do you endow the tattoo with a lot of meaning that keeps it precious to you for the rest of your life? The third is... how it will wear on you physically. Believe it or not, tattoos need periodic maintenance to look good. They will fade and blur over time. So if you're not prepared to do that, you'll end up with an unsightly "ink blob" on your skin at some future point in time.

For the most part, if you run in a sub culture where most people have tattoos, you'll likely find no issue with it at all. But if you're one to move in more conservative circles, it could result in unhappy circumstances. It's all up to you. Personally, I suffer from regret phobia. I've known some people that regretted getting a tattoo and either couldn't handle the half-baked "erasing" or did it and the skin never looked quite right afterward. Needless to say, I'll never get one.


----------



## Bulover (Mar 19, 2013)

Who cares at the end of the day people are only thinking about themselves. Do what makes you happy and live with no regret because everything(even a tattoo) is temporary.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Obviously it depends on your situation and where you live in the world but I've always been a fan of tattoos... though I definitely think you should get one or many because they mean something to you and not just because "I was drunk or had some extra money" or whatever....but that's just me. I have two that both mean a lot to me.

My dog Jack was like a son to my wife and I for 8 years....made our life better in every way and truly helped train us to be better parents when our son was born in 2005. When Jack passed away in 2008 I got the below tattoo on my chest a few months after to honor his memory and keep him close to my heart for the rest of my life. It was my first one and it absolutely helped me start healing from the loss. I see his smiling face every day and I feel like he's always with me.



I got this one this past Fathers day. It represents my Irish heritage..it's a Celtic guardian dragon that watches over myself, my wife and son.



Neither of these tattoos are ever seen by anyone but myself or my family because they're for me...I'm not opposed to having more down my arm and am lucky to work for a company where many have full sleeves but I likely won't unless I have a compelling personal reason....likely these will be my only two but I have to say I REALLY enjoy them and am happy to have got em.

Shawn


----------



## stevenw (Jul 17, 2011)

On the radio the other day (in Sydney Australia) was an report our consumer organisation had on tattoos.Stats are 25% of people under 30 have them & 25% of those will get them removed. Apparently tattoo ink is carcinogenic especially when removed. Tattoo removal is a huge growth industry for what its worth


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

They are not for me. I don't really get the whole body modification thing, but to each their own.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Well ... Bad tats aren't works of Art. So sometimes it's Art, and sometimes it's an unfortunate mistake.


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

Each to their own but....
I recently interviewed for a receptionist position and I immediately discounted any candidate with tattoos or piercings.
It was just not professional and not the image I wanted to project to customers.


----------



## HighDesert (Apr 19, 2009)

Many years ago I was serving as an educational advisor in Micronesia. In a conversation I had with an older chief, displaying tattoos and teeth blackened and worn from betel nut, he related that he was moving his people away from tattooing. He felt that tattooing was the mark of a barbarian that would undermine the individuals credibility in worldly travels and interactions. What struck me, and perhaps made this so memorable, was this remark was coming from a tribal elder still living in a grass hut on one of the remotest of islands.


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

A co-worker & I were just talking about this at lunch today. What was once taboo is now very common, but that doesn't make it any less unprofessional. If you were interviewing a male wearing an otherwise conservitive suit with all kinds of wild graphics, colors, & patterns, it wouldn't be appropriate for most business situations. Why then, would someone think having similar graphics all over their visible body would be a different situation? 

Nothing against those who have tats, because I know quite a few people who do, and are very professional, but they have them in places where they aren't immediately visible, or completely covered by their clothing. Some knuckleheads don't realize that you really do limit your options when you make decisions to cover yourself in "art".


----------



## Shikyo (Sep 10, 2013)

meloie said:


> Each to their own but....
> I recently interviewed for a receptionist position and I immediately discounted any candidate with tattoos or piercings.
> It was just not professional and not the image I wanted to project to customers.


So a woman with earrings is not professional anymore? Or don't you consider earrings as piercings?


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

Shikyo said:


> So a woman with earrings is not professional anymore? Or don't you consider earrings as piercings?


Your example is a little extreme.
it depends on the type of earring, location and number.
My previous comment was for the sake of brevity.
But seeing as you ask: Earlobes 1 or 2. More than that or located on the helical rim then I am happy to pass on that person.
My business my rules.


----------



## Shikyo (Sep 10, 2013)

meloie said:


> Your example is a little extreme.
> it depends on the type of earring, location and number.
> My previous comment was for the sake of brevity.
> But seeing as you ask: Earlobes 1 or 2. More than that or located on the helical rim then I am happy to pass on that person.
> My business my rules.


I don't think it's extreme at all. A piercing is a piercing no matter the location, don't you agree? Besides earlobe piercings are the most common piercings around the world. They are often done on small kids(sometimes even on babies) without them having a say in it at all. Therefore, out of the piercings they are the most brutal ones as you might have them done without your own consent. Yet, they're often not seen as piercings at all.

I'm not trying to tell you how to do your business but more so trying to understand the logic behind this. Ear piercings can easily be removed for the period of work. By working for your business they will have to follow your dressing code, don't they? Why pick a non-pierced person over a better qualified person with removable piercings?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Shikyo said:


> I don't think it's extreme at all. A piercing is a piercing no matter the location, don't you agree?


I'm sorry, but I can see his point. Are pierced ears a piercing? Obviously yes. However, it's the only type of piercing that is common and has been so for many years that it is now socially acceptable. Not just acceptable, but expected ... on a girl or woman who has pierced the bottom of each ear, one time. Even then, big, hoop earrings are often seen as unprofessional in the business world. Small gold earrings are sometimes considered O.K., but often, studs are best. Such as round, gold, studs. Something that doesn't scream "Look at me!"

At one point in time. Only two types of women wore lipstick. Either those who literally charged for it, or those who gave it away for free. And obviously I don't mean women who sold or gave away cosmetics. It took a very long time before lipstick gained societal acceptability across many, though even to this day not all, parts of the world. Even a business woman can wear a bit of lipstick (as long as it's not considered an outrageous color) and still be taken seriously.

I'm sorry but despite starting to be seen as more common-place, openly visible tattoos and every other piercing are many, many, many years away from gaining the type of widespread acceptability that lipstick has gained.

So clearly, I can see your point. The thing is, some businessmen don't want to have to police their employees. Not trying to be harsh, but something like a receptionist position really doesn't require a Degree.


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

Shikyo said:


> I don't think it's extreme at all. A piercing is a piercing no matter the location, don't you agree? Besides earlobe piercings are the most common piercings around the world. They are often done on small kids(sometimes even on babies) without them having a say in it at all. Therefore, out of the piercings they are the most brutal ones as you might have them done without your own consent. Yet, they're often not seen as piercings at all.
> 
> I'm not trying to tell you how to do your business but more so trying to understand the logic behind this. Ear piercings can easily be removed for the period of work. By working for your business they will have to follow your dressing code, don't they? Why pick a non-pierced person over a better qualified person with removable piercings?


Lets have another chat when you own your own business and your customers/clients judge you on the staff you hire.
Fair or not, that is life.


----------



## Shikyo (Sep 10, 2013)

meloie said:


> Lets have another chat when you own your own business and your customers/clients judge you on the staff you hire.
> Fair or not, that is life.


All I wanted is to understand why you felt like that in regards of removable accessories. Yet, you decided to avoid question, which isn't a problem at all it is after all your business not mine. All you had to say so instead of assuming things.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Your clients should judge your business upon the service you deliver, not your employees.


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

twintop said:


> Your clients should judge your business upon the service you deliver, not your employees.


If it is a new client, on what bases should they judge the service? I would rather have a good first impression than claw my way up from the bad first impression. 
People will judge. I am guilty of it. Pierce and tat where you want, but people will always stare until it becomes socially acceptable. I think socially acceptability is still far away.


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

twintop said:


> Your clients should judge your business upon the service you deliver, not your employees.


In Utopia sure.
Big difference between should and what is.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

4 yrs in the Marines (Nam Vet) and 7 yrs, in an M.C. 

I think, for me getting a tattoo sort of showed a milestone or point of interest in my life. I only have one, a Harley Davidson tat on my right upper arm. Looking back in retrospect, I should have gotten a Marine tat on my left arm, as my service in the Corps means more to me then any other service or job I had. 

My complaint with most of the tattoos I see now a days is they are over done. some pile so many tattoos on one extremity, it doesn't look like a tattoo anymore, it looks like Post Mortem lividity on a dead man


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Gentlemen all this talk of clients - business - and tattoos is easily solved by pants and long sleeve shirts. Seriously I'm a senior manager for a large company and I have a sleeve on my right arm and quite a few on my left. I wear long sleeve shirts, even in the summer, not a big deal at all. I would keep the tats off the neck and hands sure, but a little ink peaking through the shirt sleeve just creates a little intrigue. I work in IT though so there is definitely a lot more leeway for this type of stuff, I also have longer hair slicked back and a beard. One of the better Linux admins in my company wore dreadlocks and those earrings that expand your earlobes, no one cared.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

twintop said:


> ... clients should judge your business upon the service you deliver, not your employees.


Unfortunately, in the business world, few clients are _that_ enlightened. You end up having to cater to the lowest common denominator. Namely those clients who are shallow, petty, and rather base.


----------



## NeilA. (Oct 3, 2013)

For me it is not a question of good/bad, art or whatever. 

It is about tattoos being permanent, or at least expensive and difficult to remove completely. 

Fads, styles and tastes change - I can't imagine how embarrassing (and stupid lookin) it would be to have to display on my body a tat that I thought was cool 20, 30 whatever years ago. I would look ridiculous...

It would be like being stuck wearing a particular watch…permanently…


----------



## Mach 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

KillaSkill said:


> Seems like everyone has the stigma when you see heavily tattooed people. I'm 6'5", 300 pounds and have a lot of exposed tattoos and big 1 1/2" stretched ears, bald, beard. I get people who stare and I get little old ladies who will come right up and ask me about things just for curiosity's sake and they're completely understanding.
> 
> I am NOT a criminal and I've never been in trouble with the law nor do I break laws (frequently. You know a bit over the speed limit...). People will stereotype people like us for a long time but it is becoming more acceptable as I've had a few jobs now where I directly deal with the public doing cable installs, satellite installs and now a Lab job. People will as about my ears and I politely fill them in. I may be big and "badass" looking but I am totally approachable as most of us are.
> 
> ...


Don't stare at you? 300lbs.+, visible tattoos and ear lobes stretched out 1 1/2"??? Yeah, I'll ignore you. Move on, nothin' to see. What the hell, you enjoy people staring at you. That's why you've got exposed tats and ear lobs belonging to African tribeswomen.

I don't care to analyze your need for attention, but don't go out of your way to be different expecting the world to accept your cry for help.

By the way we don't have the stigma, you do. It's good practice to understand the definition of a word before using it.


----------



## Mach 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Unfortunately, in the business world, few clients are _that_ enlightened. You end up having to cater to the lowest common denominator. Namely those clients who are shallow, petty, and rather base.


In business, it's always a good practice to drive away as many monied clients as possible. That way you avoid the petty, shallow and base bastards that can actually buy your product or service leaving you time for all the rich 6'5" 300 lb. tattooed extended ear lobed cable TV installers beating down your door to buy $5,000,000 homes or Learjets..


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

I have tattoos, on my arms. I can cover them up with a shirt if I need to.

I haven't had an issue getting employment due to them yet. I've never showed an employer my tattoos before I was hired.

If you've got facial tattoos, tattoos on your hands, giant ear gauges, anything like that... I respect your decision but I don't feel THAT bad when you apply for that corporate sales job and don't make it past the first interview. There are lines of work where having that kind of image just doesn't work, and if you can't cover it up thats just the way it goes.


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

I dont and will never have tatts. One of my colleagues has one full and one partial sleeve. I hired him. He's smart, engaging, mild mannered with huge emotional intelligence, plus the other one. Our midwife/doula has one of a babushka doll, Herny Rollins has em, and I heard that St Paul toyed with the idea of getting one that said 'I was at the wedding at Cana', but then was that before or after his conversion?

Peeps without tattoos (correct me where I am wrong, please
the third reich fighting man himself, Adolf
mussolini
nixon
lenin
stalin
the stay puff marshmallow man
george w bush
satan- number of the beast a tattoo?
Ren from ren and stimpy
My garden gnome ( he's one evil sob, promise)
Richard Simmons

I think I hear the gavel banging


----------



## Mach 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Matty01 said:


> Peeps without tattoos (correct me where I am wrong, please
> 
> the third reich fighting man himself, Adolf
> mussolini
> ...


This is an inane and moronic defense of tattooing. You forgot to put yourself on the list.


----------



## Mach 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

fenderjapan said:


> If you've got facial tattoos, tattoos on your hands, giant ear gauges, anything like that... I respect your decision but I don't feel THAT bad when you apply for that corporate sales job and don't make it past the first interview. There are lines of work where having that kind of image just doesn't work, and if you can't cover it up thats just the way it goes.


Nothing wrong with installing cable TV or taking hazardous material trash out of a lab!


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

Mach 1 said:


> Nothing wrong with installing cable TV or taking hazardous material trash out of a lab!


I'm not sure if this was sarcasm or not, but I would never criticize someone for choosing any line of work so long as that line of work did not cause harm to others. Do prominent body modifications limit career choices? In 2013, yes, in some areas they most certainly do. For many, the joy they get out of expressing themselves through tattoos/piercings outweigh this.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

People are going to be judged anyway. It doesn't matter if you have tattoos or not. In my opinion, it's skin artistry and I'm more interested in the meaning of the artwork.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

New kids on the block had a bunch of hits, Chinese food makes me sick.


----------



## Eradicator (Nov 3, 2013)

It depends on the tattoo and the person. I don't think you can make too many blanket statements about all tattoos. Some are invisible under clothes, some are garish and ugly, some are just slightly exposed, some are very well done and some promote hate and bigotry so yeah, it depends.


----------



## Mach 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Will3020 said:


> People are going to be judged anyway. It doesn't matter if you have tattoos or not. In my opinion, it's skin artistry and I'm more interested in the meaning of the artwork.


Of course tattoos and body modifications matter. They can severely limit your income and career choices. Besides, have you ever seen a 70 year old with a bunch of exposed tattoos and 1 1/2" ear lobes?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mach 1 said:


> Of course tattoos and body modifications matter. They can severely limit your income and career choices. Besides, have you ever seen a 70 year old with a bunch of exposed tattoos and 1 1/2" ear lobes?


I'm not so sure it can "severely limit your income" as some people with tattoos etc are making a fortune. Take for example folks in the movie, sports, music, and internet industries. I'm sure we all know that they have tattoos/body modifications but make tons of money.

Overall I think people are going to be judged with or without tattoos. In regards to employment, I agree that the general public depending on their career path, it will be an issue. In my line of work, if you walk in for an interview with tattoos and facial piercing, (look below) unfortunately that person will probably not get the job. I just think that people with tattoos and body piercing should not be judged for what they look like but for what they are as a person.

As they old saying goes, "don't judge the book by its cover".

PS: oh a have a few tatts but covered by shirt so not an issue with my job.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Will3020 said:


> I'm not so sure it can "severely limit your income" as some people with tattoos etc are making a fortune. Take for example folks in the movie, sports, music, and internet industries. I'm sure we all know that they have tattoos/body modifications but make tons of money.


There are plenty of individuals who made fortunes without ever attending college. But add them all up and they don't even make up 1% _of_ 1% of the number of working-aged individuals on this planet. Same with individuals who have, for example, facial tats. I'm sorry but I've never seen someone with such tattoos in a White-collar job. More specifically, I've never seen one who had facial tats and wasn't a tattoo artist or a member of a traditional tropical island tribe. The former far more common than the latter.

Such incredibly visible facial tattoos and body modification simply limit one's career opportunities and job opportunities. (Even employment at a crappy job.)

I agree completely that folks shouldn't judge a book by its cover. Unfortunately, that's precisely what they do; and all the time.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm the third tattooed Marine in this thread. I love my Marine Corps and at eighteen I made the decision to announce this to the world by getting the Marine Eagle, Globe, and Anchor tattooed on my forearm. I've gotten everything from handshakes with a "thanks for serving" to "what does that mean?" to "drinks are on me". 

However, I don't show my tattoo in professional settings...no one needs to see it...and though it is a proud reminder of my service, not many people will understand or see it the way I see it. I still have a professional career to worry about and if there's even the slightest chance that my tattoo can elicit a negative thought...it's staying covered. 

Besides...with a global marketplace becoming more and more common (there are a lot of foreigners in my company) I must keep in mind that other cultures have their own way of viewing things. I prefer to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Mach 1 (Nov 7, 2013)

baronrojo said:


> I'm the third tattooed Marine in this thread. I love my Marine Corps and at eighteen I made the decision to announce this to the world by getting the Marine Eagle, Globe, and Anchor tattooed on my forearm. I've gotten everything from handshakes with a "thanks for serving" to "what does that mean?" to "drinks are on me".
> 
> However, I don't show my tattoo in professional settings...no one needs to see it...and though it is a proud reminder of my service, not many people will understand or see it the way I see it. I still have a professional career to worry about and if there's even the slightest chance that my tattoo can elicit a negative thought...it's staying covered.
> 
> Besides...with a global marketplace becoming more and more common (there are a lot of foreigners in my company) I must keep in mind that other cultures have their own way of viewing things. I prefer to err on the side of caution.


In my experience, very few employers have problems with military tattoos and I've never met a Marine stupid enough to tattoo his face, knuckles or other body parts that cannot be covered with clothing.

On the other hand, wishful thinking that walking freak shows should be accepted by the general public is just plain stupid. Even stoopider (sic) is the idea of some on this thread that nobody should have preferences and prejudices and that somehow both are evil or politically incorrect. Those who opine that employers shouldn't discriminate against tattooed or body modified applicants have never run a business. Write a check for $2,000,000 to open a McDonald's franchise and then tell me you'll hire heavily tattooed and pierced applicants.

I'm not dating or marrying girls who have "Deeper, Baby!" on a lower back tramp stamp either. Call me an unenlightened evil SOB. I don't care.

This thread reminds me of John Candy's character on SCTV.

The Guy with a Snake on His Face









_*Welcome to McDonald's. What can we make for you today?*_









If this ass sneezes, will his head blow up?

Omega Brand Ambassador


----------



## billyjean622 (Jun 20, 2013)

Since the tattoos get in the 'black' list in most of the environments in my country (especially in the crime division of The police force department), some guys have made tattoos not for being noticed as criminals but on the contrary, they want to remind themselves that having tattoos and doing crimes will result worse treatments than those who don't have tattoos. What do you think?


----------



## maverickmonk (Nov 27, 2013)

I understand the "it will go out of style/look bad when your old" argument. If you are getting tattoos simply to decorate yourself, you might very well be on the train to regret. As a personal reminder, declaration or homage to your beliefs however, I don't think that applies. A meaningful psalm, an important date, or a symbol (religious or secular) with very specific meaning to you, still carries that meaning when its old and faded. That said, I don't think anyone would suggest going out and inking up your hands, face or neck. I'd generally think that keeping it above the wrists for many jobs is acceptable, and if you're in a job where appearance matters more, within the region that can be hidden by a polo shirt. That being said, I know many brilliant, brilliant people with tattoos. PhD's, tenured professors, doctors, authors, computer geniuses, elementary school teachers, management types, etc. They just aren't idiots with them, and unless they told you, or you went to the beach with them, you probably wouldn't know.

I don't have a tattoo yet, but I've had one planned for years now. The longer I wait, the more sure I am that it is something worth having on my body forever, and I think that is a sign that it is a tattoo worth having. No it won't be visible in a business setting, and yes I know it will look bad when I'm 80, but it's a reminder of my past and an encouragement for my future that I don't mind the idea of carrying to the grave.


----------



## nolawis (Mar 29, 2006)

Tattoos are not my cup of tea, but I don't care if others have them. The only caveat is that I have standards for the people I hire (associate, administrative assistant, paralegal, law clerk, etc). No tattoos above the collar, no facial or tongue piercings, nothing that I consider out of the ordinary on the ears, and no tattoos visible on the hands when wearing long sleeves. That is our preference. On the other hand, our IT director is covered in tattoos (sans face and neck) and I would not trade him for anyone. It really comes down to those who deal directly with clients and those who don't. 

Nw


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

nolawis said:


> Tattoos are not my cup of tea, but I don't care if others have them. The only caveat is that I have standards for the people I hire (associate, administrative assistant, paralegal, law clerk, etc). No tattoos above the collar, no facial or tongue piercings, nothing that I consider out of the ordinary on the ears, and no tattoos visible on the hands when wearing long sleeves. That is our preference. On the other hand, our IT director is covered in tattoos (sans face and neck) and I would not trade him for anyone. It really comes down to those who deal directly with clients and those who don't.
> 
> Nw


Well said.


----------



## jayhall0315 (Nov 27, 2013)

Tattoos are a bit like smoking for me. When I see either, it presents a small flag of warning. Many times that flag is unwarranted and it turns out the person is totally cool or what have you, but it takes a certain type of person to purposely want you (the observer) to see their images in flesh. Also why present something that automatically raises the guard of some large percentage of the population before they even have a chance to see the person behind the ink?

I must also say that for every 100 tattoos I see, 99 detract from the person's appearance and one is neutral. Perhaps it is just me, but I have never yet, after viewing thousands, seen one add to a person or their appearance in a meaningful way.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

If only a tattoo could survive the test of time/age?


----------



## Luis_Leite (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a shotokan Karate tiger the size of my palm in my right omoplate ,referring to the sport I have been practising for the last 14-15years..You can only see if if I am undressed, so I like it to show it off in the beach. I would hate having a tattoo an employer could see, still to much prejudice around here..


----------



## cavalry_scout (Dec 4, 2013)

little big feather said:


> So, you are not a criminal ?
> The Yakuza wear tattoos to identify them as members of criminal culture.
> I think most Hell's Angels wear tattoos for the same reason.
> We have the Tramp Stamp, which I think says it all.
> ...


So you're referring to every CMoH recipient from the GWOT as a criminal? And a very large percentage of military personnel, LEOs, and hose draggers as well?


----------



## cavalry_scout (Dec 4, 2013)

nolawis said:


> Tattoos are not my cup of tea, but I don't care if others have them. The only caveat is that I have standards for the people I hire (associate, administrative assistant, paralegal, law clerk, etc). No tattoos above the collar, no facial or tongue piercings, nothing that I consider out of the ordinary on the ears, and no tattoos visible on the hands when wearing long sleeves. That is our preference. On the other hand, our IT director is covered in tattoos (sans face and neck) and I would not trade him for anyone. It really comes down to those who deal directly with clients and those who don't.
> 
> Nw


I agree 100%. My grandfather and father both told me early on that if I felt the need to get a tattoo, I should make sure it's placed where business attire will cover it. None of my ink is visible when wearing slacks and short or long sleeve tattoos. Hell, many of the artists I know refuse to do face, neck, or hand tattoos.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I must be the only one that fully sober getting a tattoo while I was in the military made sense. So three of us went and my turn was three hours later. Ever notice how tattoo parlors are always next to a bar (this one was book ended on both sides by them). So three hours in a bar and dancing with a bunch of girls I forgot about the appointment. Didn't seem like a great idea then. The next day my friend had sore bloody arms and I just had a bad headache. Mine went away with a lot of water and a couple aspirin. Theirs not so much. Never had the inclination to get one ever again. 

Professionally if your getting one a year it may be an issue, but generally accepted if kept under control for size, location and quantity. I know in some Asian counties it is really frowned upon. My wife who is Chinese Cambodian family would frown upon it. Her mom would disown a family member or a boy/girl friend with a Tatoo.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

> Tattoos are not my cup of tea, but I don't care if others have them. The only caveat is that I have standards for the people I hire (associate, administrative assistant, paralegal, law clerk, etc). No tattoos above the collar, no facial or tongue piercings, nothing that I consider out of the ordinary on the ears, and no tattoos visible on the hands when wearing long sleeves. That is our preference. On the other hand, our IT director is covered in tattoos (sans face and neck) and I would not trade him for anyone. It really comes down to those who deal directly with clients and those who don't.


Lost count on the number of applicants that wanted us to hire them but had so many tattoos they looked like a carnival ad.........


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

little big feather said:


> So, you are not a criminal ?
> The Yakuza wear tattoos to identify them as members of criminal culture.
> I think most Hell's Angels wear tattoos for the same reason.
> We have the Tramp Stamp, which I think says it all.
> ...


I see tats as a sign of poor life choices. Not all tat wearers are criminals or bad people, but most probably don't think much past the moment they get inked. Its not easily removed if you want it gone later.


----------



## Haddock (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't like tattoo's on my body. Therefor I have none. These days tattoo's imo are often fashion statements. I don't get it. But that's fine. I guess.


----------



## lanonagar (May 31, 2014)

In our religion, every toddler of ages between 2-4 has its ears pierced. It is a part of tradition. Though, after few years it depends on the parents or the child to keep them or remove them. So, we also follow our tradition and personal choices. The piercings which are done on the toddlers are done by professionals. A family can choose from various objects like small gold rings, single gold bar. to be pierced. The piercing is so small that it do not attract attention and also do not affect your daily working.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

maverickmonk said:


> I don't have a tattoo yet, but I've had one planned for years now. The longer I wait, the more sure I am that it is something worth having on my body forever, and I think that is a sign that it is a tattoo worth having. No it won't be visible in a business setting, and yes I know it will look bad when I'm 80, but it's a reminder of my past and an encouragement for my future that I don't mind the idea of carrying to the grave.


Good for you, took me 10 yrs before I got my first and that was my exact thinking. It's a big undertaking, especially if it's a piece that's of significant size. As for how it looks when you're 80, wgaf? I'm sure you'll have much more important things to worry about at that point (like did you take your meds? remember to wear your Depends? )


----------



## rex (Feb 12, 2006)

*The next best thing to the real deal IMO.>>*

You wouldn't believe the number of compliments I've received so far!


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: The next best thing to the real deal IMO.>>*

Unfortunately tattoos are pretty permanent and many youngsters get inked to be cool or fit in with trendy friends. I have no problems with ink but it makes more sense to decorate your body art with temporary ink or non permanent means. This way you change your look as you age without any regrets.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: The next best thing to the real deal IMO.>>*

I look at people with visible tattoos as having made bad life decisions. If someone came to me for a job I would question their judgement. A lot more of us feel that way than don't, I suspect. Your body, your choice but be prepared for social consequences.


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: The next best thing to the real deal IMO.>>*



CSG said:


> I look at people with visible tattoos as having made bad life decisions. If someone came to me for a job I would question their judgement. A lot more of us feel that way than don't, I suspect. Your body, your choice but be prepared for social consequences.


One of my very good friends has multiple tattoos and is one of the most kind-hearted people I know; he is also very successful. Conversely, I know people who cringe at the idea of ever getting a tattoo who are colossal asses and I want nothing to do with - either personally or professionally.

Personally, yes, I can be judgmental, and in being so likely missed out on certain things in my life so far; however, there is no way I would judge someone with a tattoo as making "bad life decisions."


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: The next best thing to the real deal IMO.>>*

The OP asked for opinions. I gave mine.


----------



## dannorama (Jun 13, 2014)

oak1971 said:


> I see tats as a sign of poor life choices. Not all tat wearers are criminals or bad people, but most probably don't think much past the moment they get inked. Its not easily removed if you want it gone later.


I take real issue with this statement. I have a great family, a beautiful daughter, I take care of my parents, I co-founded a business, and have been productive member of society since well before I moved out of my parents home. In other words, I've made pretty decent life choices so far...

I also have tattoos. 4 of them. And I'll probably get more. All of my ink has deep sentimental meaning to me (family, daughter, business). I can cover all of them with clothing if i ever wanted to, but why would i want to if i don't have to? I'm proud of them.

Don't be so judgmental. Tattoo's are a form of personal expression. *Most people who have tattoos, have thought about them very, very carefully.* When you get a tattoo, the first and only thing you think about is how its gonna be with you forever... you want it to mean something because of that... these are not fools getting tattoos man, they may express themselves differently than you, but drop the high horsed judgmental attitude. Tattoos are no more a sign of poor life choices than anything else.


----------



## dannorama (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: The next best thing to the real deal IMO.>>*



CSG said:


> I look at people with visible tattoos as having made bad life decisions. If someone came to me for a job I would question their judgement. A lot more of us feel that way than don't, I suspect. Your body, your choice but be prepared for social consequences.


Sigh........
As an employer, I have hired MANY people with tattoos, and they have been some of the BEST employees i've had


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: The next best thing to the real deal IMO.>>*



codereggo said:


> Sigh........
> As an employer, I have hired MANY people with tattoos, and they have been some of the BEST employees i've had


Sigh....

Sorry you don't care to hear another point of view from another business owner.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I hire folks with tattoos as long as they're willing to cover them up and/or CAN be covered up if I ask them to. And I rarely ask.

If they're qualified, they're qualified. As long as they don't have a tear drop tattoo or "thug life" stamped on their neck, what do I care if they want to memorialize their childhood pet or want to show off their favorite Pokemon? 

"He's just a witness"


----------



## dannorama (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: The next best thing to the real deal IMO.>>*



CSG said:


> Sigh....
> 
> Sorry you don't care to hear another point of view from another business owner.


Not when the point of view is basically to judge a book by its cover

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: The next best thing to the real deal IMO.>>*

Sometimes the cover reveals a fair amount about what's within. I get it, you're a defensive guy who has tats. You'll have to deal with people like me (and there are way more of us than you'd care to admit) for the rest of your life. You can either understand a different point of view or you can get your panties in a wad every time someone makes a comment like mine. I don't really care; it's your life. However, I suggest you read the original post in this thread because that's the discussion.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: The next best thing to the real deal IMO.>>*



codereggo said:


> Not when the point of view is basically to judge a book by its cover


Even if an employer is open-minded, many of his clients might not be. In certain businesses, you have to cater to your client. Perfect example: I work at a college. One of the guys in charge there is a former NYPD employee (though not an officer or detective). New site supervisor from our company was sent there one day. The former NYPD employee came out to meet him. Site supervisor was casually dressed.... with purple spiked hair (I am NOT joking). The other guy simply looked him up and down, then just turned around and walked away without saying a word to him.

Okay, not a tattoo. But same issue involved. By the way, our contract at the college is up at the end of the month. Guess I'll know then if I have to look for work again. I do the right thing. Show up dressed appropriately. Unfortunately, my co-workers, and site supervisors don't always do. If you don't cater to your _paying _clients, they'll find someone in your line of work who happily will. And yes, that includes sending over employees who don't have visible tattoos.... or purple spikey hair. (Seriously, that site supervisor put our jobs in jeopardy just to make a damn fashion statement with his fricking hair! What an ass.)


----------



## dannorama (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: The next best thing to the real deal IMO.>>*



CSG said:


> Sometimes the cover reveals a fair amount about what's within. I get it, you're a defensive guy who has tats. You'll have to deal with people like me (and there are way more of us than you'd care to admit) for the rest of your life. You can either understand a different point of view or you can get your panties in a wad every time someone makes a comment like mine. I don't really care; it's your life. However, I suggest you read the original post in this thread because that's the discussion.


Thankfully, I never have to deal with people like you. Which is all the more reason for me to be disgusted with this point of view.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: The next best thing to the real deal IMO.>>*

Sure you will and being obtuse won't help you either.


----------



## dannorama (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: The next best thing to the real deal IMO.>>*



CSG said:


> Sure you will and being obtuse won't help you either.


Whatever you say bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: The next best thing to the real deal IMO.>>*

I think the hair had more to do with making a statement about not taking his job seriously than a tattoo would.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

oak1971 said:


> I see tats as a sign of poor life choices. Not all tat wearers are criminals or bad people, but most probably don't think much past the moment they get inked. Its not easily removed if you want it gone later.


I'm in late to this but I have to say that this is an extremely close minded and disrespectful assumption. I know many people with tattoos who have made extremely good life choices and are upstanding people. As a matter of fact, most people I know with tattoos have given a massive amount of thought to their tattoos and exactly what it means in the future for them. I'm in sales and call on machine shops mainly and I walk into them and talk to tattooed people all the time who are successful family men and women.

I personally have a tattoo that I got about 2 years ago at 37. I spent 20 years deciding on what I wanted. How can you assume that I didn't think about my future when I took 2 decades to actually decide on a final design. And in the end what I got was 2 koi dragons with a smaller one following a larger one. First of all a koi dragon symbolizes perseverance and the drive for success. Then the reason I got two is one represents my wife and the smaller our son. This was not a tattoo I walked drunk into a shop and chose off the wall. I spend 20 years deciding what I wanted and then spent the time to find the right artist who knew exactly what I wanted and could do it justice. I would not have sat for 5-1/2 hours for it if I was making a poor life choice. And I also got it in a place that's tasteful and completely covered as long as I'm wearing a shirt which is 99% of the time.

I'm now almost 40 with a good job and I've been gainfully employed for many years. I have a house, a car a wife and a 4 year old son. We send him to a Montessori school so he can get a good education. I've never been arrested or spent any time in any kind of correction facility or even been drunk in public. I'm far from perfect but I've spent most of my life making rather good life choices that have gotten me to the point I'm at now. I have a good life and a respectable tattoo with great meaning and to judge me based on my tattoo is is very poor choice on the part of the poster.


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

I was going to have my name tattooed on my manhood, but only had room for my initials. Well, most of my initials. OK, most of one initial.


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

And with that less than charming comment, I think this one has played itself out.

Jeannie


----------

